# Entourage Errors - 17092 and # -1



## chocoearl (Sep 27, 2007)

Lately we have been getting this message occasionally when trying send an email.

"User does not exist. Cannot send mail. The SMTP server does not recognize any of the authentication methods supported by Entourage. Try changing the SMTP Authentication options in Account Settings or contact your Network administrator. "

This may be related to an error we get when trying to synchronize our both of our Palm Pilots. Everything works fine until it comes to synchronizing the "Calendar, Contacts, Memos, To Do" part of the Entourage/Palm hot sync. That message tells me that:

"HotSync Failure: The Entourage identity "Earl" could not be opened because another identity is open in another Office application.
Synchronization failed. Entourage Conduit synchronization failed. Entourage Conduit failed (error = #-1)"

There is no other application using our identities. I have upgraded Office to 11.3.7

This is driving me crazy because I have not found an answer for the Hot Sync error anywhere and now we're getting the error with email.

Help-p-p-p-p-p-p-!

Earl


----------

